# Spam Mail



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

I've recently discovered that i'm getting spam mail approximately 3 every day! They're advertising adult themes!

What can i do to stop these spam mails coming through my Exchange server?

Preferably i'd prefer not to use an application, or 3rd party at that! Is there a script or a setting within Exchange or an add-on or download provided by Microsoft?

Any help guys, much appreciated!

Christian


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

If you are using OE go to Messages>select block message. that sender's messages will then be diverted to the trash (deleted file).
vicks


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

you dont need any 3rd party tools
exchange has inbuilt one called Intelligent message filter (IMF)

Here is a link on configuring IMF
http://www.petri.co.il/block_spam_with_exchange_2003.htm


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Aasimenator,

I followed that tutorial, however, i am stuck when it comes to entering a domain as the emails are not coming from just one domain, they are different each time!

Any ideas how to solve this?

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I would bet they are coming from a Specific IP range though. You could do TCP/IP filtering in your Network Properties.

Or start denying IP address blocks at your Internet Gateway.

I had a whole list of IP address rannges that I used at one time. I think I still have them saved somewhere.

Used them in my /etc/hosts.deny file on my Linux Server.
I had WordPress also running on a Windows server and Wordpress has this capability built-in to deny by ip address ranges.

But you can do the same thing on Windows Servers with IPsec.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

How will i find which IP address they are coming from? I'm guessing i can find this information by viewing the Full Header details? I can't seem to find the option to show the Full Header details... I'm using Outlook Web Access - whenever i look for tutorials, for example; how to change a theme, i can never relate to my Outlook! I'm using Exchange 2003.

I can't find where to see message details!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
Never used outlook but I am sure if you Google search you will find the answer.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

you can try 3rd party tools mentioned there like policy patrol /gfi mail security


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

cheers, i'll check that and report back soon!


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

I still can't view fullheaders of email messages. I installed the update that supposidly would display a 'detail' button on OWA but still can't see this.

I don't want to use 3rd party applications because:
1. i don't want to have to pay more money
2. i don't want anything slugging or anything too restrictive
and would prefer to stick with built in applications, tools or configurations.

I'm still looking.

Thanks for all your suggest so far!

Christian


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Are you referring to Siegfried Weber's utility?

Or this one?
http://www.leederbyshire.com/info.asp
Did you reboot the Web Server?


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Swuashman, I can't remember which one i used as i can't see any other reference to another site on here, but i'm sure i didn't use Leederbyshire, maybe i did.

Anyway, the download was called "OWA-View-Headers-Exchange-2003". The readme included:


This OWA mod will allow you to view message headers and IMF SCL in OWA 2003.
It works only with OWA 2003 SP2, and it only works with the 'Premium' OWA interface.

Locate your util_View.js file. At the time of writing, it is in

C:\Program Files\Exchsrvr\exchweb\6.5.7651.60\controls

although this will change with future service packes and updates.

MAKE A BACKUP COPY, and then replace it with the one in this archive.

Your Web clients must clear their browser cache (to delete the old .js file).
The next time they use OWA, they should see 'View Headers' and 'View SCL'
added to the pop-up menu when right-clicking a message.

Lee.


If you have reference to a fix that actually works from your experience i will give that a go!

Thanks!


----------



## Mordreneth (Jul 3, 2009)

Try ASSP

It's an open source Spam filter running under perl....windows or linux....

It's sits in between the inet (or ISP's smart host) and your Edge/Hub transport....

Works well....i'm running it on 3 virtual machines with a MySQL server holding the spam database...


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey,

Thanks Mordreneth, that seems like a good idea, but i can't find the file 'assp.mod.zip'. The provided download link is broken! I'm looking on Google for it...

Do you have a copy of the file to hand?


----------



## Mordreneth (Jul 3, 2009)

Which version are you downloading?

1.5.x is the stable release....

2.0 is beta (but about to go release)....


----------



## Mordreneth (Jul 3, 2009)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/assp/files/ASSP Perl modules/assp.mod.zip


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, nonetheless i still can't find a copy of the assp.mod.zip that is on the installation instructions. Do you have a copy?


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh, do accept my apologies. I did not see you posted a link for the file!
I'll give that a go now!

Thank you Mordreneth.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

I believe i've downloaded version 1.5.1.4_1


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey, so i've got all the correct files, but i need some assistance in installing the thing! I've installed Perl.

I've changed the admin password 'nospam4me' to my own password. I'm lost from there, using http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/assp/index.php?title=Win32. Am i using the correct tutorial?

Many thanks,

Christian


----------



## Mordreneth (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok....No probs....

As i said, 1.5.x is the stable version....

I'm running 3 virtual ASSP 2.0.x servers (2 inbound for redundancy/speed, 1 outbound/Spam DB rebuild) and another Spam filter on ISP mail server (Spamborona - it's specifically a Russian Spam filter) - between them, they are blocking around 95% of spam.

If the spam your getting is mainly or all English based - then you should be able to get close to 100% filtering...

You didn't mention which version of Exchange your running.....if it's 2007, then I suggest you look at the SCL options via powershell - you can get the Exchange Transport to automatically move the Spam messages to Junk folders (meaning, Outlook doesn't need to be running to move the message to Junk Folder, Exchange does it) - 'How does that help?' I hear you ask.......Well, your OWA user's will love you for it


----------



## Mordreneth (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok - ASSP 1 on 1.....

Your setup should go something like this:

Outbound Emails:

Client -> Exchange Server (-> Edge Transport if used) -> ASSP -> ISP SmartHost/Recipient Mail Server

Inbound Emails:

ISP/Mail Server -> ASSP -> (Edge Transport ->) Exchange Server -> Client

Half of the equation is where your physically installing ASSP.....is it on the same server as Hub/Edge transport?


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry i'm totally confused!

All i've done is: installed Perl and placed the ASSP in C:\ and placed assp.mod in C:\ASSP\

What do i do from here?


----------



## Mordreneth (Jul 3, 2009)

Mind if I PM?

Not sure the forum want's us to go through the complete install of a specific program


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Lol, of course - thanks!


----------

